# Special Need Schools



## Mazza (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi am a newbee still in the uk but desperate to escape, problem is youngest daughter is autistic dont want to set her back so does anyone know of any special need schools in the alicante area, or how special need children are helped in mainstream school.

Thanx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Mazza said:


> Hi am a newbee still in the uk but desperate to escape, problem is youngest daughter is autistic dont want to set her back so does anyone know of any special need schools in the alicante area, or how special need children are helped in mainstream school.
> 
> Thanx


Special needs children, from the advice I have seen on various forums, are cared for in the normal state system as opposed to going into special schools. Use search in this forum, its been discussed before


----------



## Mazza (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for the advice i'll look into it further.


----------



## aliciaw (May 12, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Special needs children, from the advice I have seen on various forums, are cared for in the normal state system as opposed to going into special schools. Use search in this forum, its been discussed before


Yes, most disabled children are integrated into normal schools. My daughter has a little boy with autism in her class and he gets 1:1 support for specific learning and he also takes part in regular classes in the school. I have quite a bit of knowledge of special needs educatiuon in the Uk and from what I can see, whilst in spain, there is less emphasis on 'special education' and probably less funding, the children who go to ordinary schools get much more out of being with non-disabled children and in particualr for children with autism, they have a chance to learn normal social rules.
My daughter also gains alot from being with the 2 disabled children in her class and has learned to understand and appreciate differences in others. I hope that this leads to a fure where children who do have special needs are seen as ordinary and valued citizens. 
I think that the system in Spain is far superior to the UK.


----------

